
Capital One: hacker stole data of over 100m Americans - humantiy
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jul/29/capital-one-hack-personal-data
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20560342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20560342)

190+ points

